# /etc auslesen nach regeln



## mitch_byu_kennen (23. Juni 2006)

Hi, 

ich soll alle einträge im Verzeichnis /etc ausgeben (ohne den inhalt von unterverzeichnissen), deren namen mit den buchstaben i bis k oder x beginnen und mindestens 4 zeichen lang sind

1. einmal mit der verwendung von ls und wildcards
2. mit der verwedungung von ls und grep

kann mir einer die befehle dazu sagen?

ps: ich sitz in einer klausur...

mfg mitch


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2006)

Ist die Frage fuer die Klausur?


----------



## mitch_byu_kennen (23. Juni 2006)

Hm ja ist sie aber mein seminar leiter ist grad nicht da!

ich glaube ja das geht nicht mit ls und wildcards...zumindest nicht die beschränkung auf mehr als 4 Zeichen!

der tetste das grade selber!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2006)

Also zum einen sind wir eigentlich dafuer da um bei Klausuren zum besch..ssen zu helfen. Entweder lernen oder dazu stehen, dass man keine Ahnung hat. 

Und zum anderen waere es doch nett wenn Du Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung halten koenntest. Und nein, man schreibt nicht schneller wenn man darauf verzichtet die Shift-Taste zu druecken.


----------



## mitch_byu_kennen (23. Juni 2006)

Na ja ich darf ja das Internet benutzen und das ohne Einschränkungen also zähle ich das mal nicht als betrug. 
Okay da halte ich mich mal daran...aber man schreibt trotztdem schneller ohne die Shift tasten!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2006)

Wenn Dich die Nutzung der Shift-Tasten behindert musst Du wohl noch was ueben.

Na gut, wenn Ihr das Internet uneingeschraenkt nutzen koennt dann komm ich jetzt mal spontan mit dem Tipp *Schau Dir mal find an* um die Ecke.


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2006)

Hi.





			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na gut, wenn Ihr das Internet uneingeschraenkt nutzen koennt dann komm ich jetzt mal spontan mit dem Tipp *Schau Dir mal find an* um die Ecke.


Och, das war aber jetzt gemein. Er soll es mit ls und Wildcards bzw. grep machen und du schlägst ihm find vor 

Nun will ich mal nicht so sein (die Klausur ist ja gelaufen, oder?):
	
	
	



```
# mit Wildcards:
cd /etc; ls -d1 [i-kx]<3?>*
# mit grep:
cd /etc; ls | grep ^[i-kx]...
```
Gruß

PS: Leider entfernt die Forensoftware mehrere aufeindanderfolgende Fragezeichen. Da wo steht <3?> müssen 3 Fragezeichen hin.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2006)

Huch, dass muss ich bis dahin schon ganz verdraengt haben.
Ich wuerde das halt mit find machen, aber in der Regel mach ich einfach nur ls und nutze dann selektive Wahrnehmung. Fuer Scripts ist diese natuerlich nicht verfuegbar, das ist noch irgendwo ein Manko beim Scripting.


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2006)

Oh, und ich muß wohl verdrängt haben das die Dateien auch noch mit den Buchstaben i bis k bzw. x anfangen müssen... :-( 

Werd's gleich mal verbessern.

Gruß


----------

